# I need 1 sub for a route new years eve, southwest chicago, orland park



## zippoz (Nov 22, 2004)

hi i have a route out here, and on new years eve/day i am going to be out of town on other business.
i have 5 shell gas stations, one clark gas station, and one office building that have to be plowed, and the shells each get some salt as well (only 50 lbs each by the pumps and entrances)

all of these gas stations are within 8 miles of eachother, and you can hit them going in a line from one end of town to the other.
the office building is in palos park and is probably no more than 5 miles from one of the gas stations. 2 inch trigger btw.

the contract limits your liability, i.e. not responsable for objects hidden in snow...

if anyone is interested in picking this up please call greg at 708-715-8489
or e-mail [email protected]


----------

